

Obama, Surveillance, and the Legacy of the March on Washington - denzil_correa
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/comment/2013/08/obama-surveillance-and-the-legacy-of-the-march-on-washington.html

======
motters
I have a dream that one day law abiding citizens will be able to go about
their business without being under constant surveillance - without having
every telephone conversation, every email and every other electronic
communication recorded in secret data centers around the nation and analysed
by the a government immune from oversight or any remnant of constitutional
restraint.

------
lvs
"The moral arc of the universe is long, and it bends toward irony." Ouch.

~~~
hyperventilator
While that is cute, MLK's original quote still stands. The arc bends towards
justice, it's just that this is the internet age so we demand total justice,
instantly with no effort.

------
angersock
It's okay, though, because he won the Peace Prize, and is the first African-
American in office, and he's going to fix healthcare and shutdown Guantanamo
Bay.

Ron Paul for Galactic Emperor 2016--failing that, let's see what Hillary does.
:(

EDIT: Lest you get the wrong impression the entire lineup of Republican
turkeys probably would've ended just as repugnantly.

